# Kobe named to All-NBA 3rd Team



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Here

*1st Team:*
G - Steve Nash
G - Allen Iverson
F - Dirk Nowitzki
F - Tim Duncan
C - Shaquille O'Neal

*2nd Team:*
G - Dwyane Wade
G - Ray Allen
F - LeBron James
F - Kevin Garnett
C - Amare Stoudemire

*3rd Team:*
G - Gilbert Arenas
G - Kobe Bryant
F - Tracy McGrady
F - Shawn Marion
C - Ben Wallace


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Better than nothing?

:whoknows:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It's nothing more than a disappointment, any time you fall behind Nash, Allen and Wade.

I can't believe two guys from lottery teams made the second team over McGrady.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm more surprised AI made it over Tmac, Kobe, and Wade.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

This is an outrage!! How did Tierre Brown not make it on?

Seriously though, Kobe would've been first team had the Lakers made the playoffs. He's lucky to even make the third team.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I can't believe two guys from lottery teams made the second team over McGrady.


Now that is messed up right there.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: Yea that's pretty ****ed up!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> I'm more surprised AI made it over Tmac, Kobe, and Wade.


I'm not... AI is more responsible for his team sucess than any other player on a playoff team. TMac is considered a forward in All-NBA voting anyways.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

meh.. nvm


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

just cuz his team is winning, wade gets the nod over kobe :no:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

McGrady had more votes than Ray Allen, it's just the forward-guard thing. I just want to know how LeBron made it over McGrady? I've accepted Nash being on the 1st team, even though I think he is extremely overrated right now. I thought the 1st team should have been Shaq, Duncan, Dirk, McGrady, Nash. 2nd team should have been Amare, Garnett, LeBron, Kobe, Wade. 

It's one thing to just throw on the five best players regardless of position, but I don't think putting McGrady on at guard would be doing that. He plays small forward because it best fits his team, when Jim Jackson was there, he played shooting guard. So if teams can move him from guard to forward to best fit the calibur of the team, I see no reason why they can't do it for the All-NBA teams, do what best fits the calibur of the team. McGrady at guard is no stretch at all.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

This says hes still top 8 in the L In my opinion


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm not... AI is more responsible for his team sucess than any other player on a playoff team. TMac is considered a forward in All-NBA voting anyways.


I wasn't speaking of the flaw in All NBA voting, which is weighing team performance so heavily when it is in fact an individual award. I was just speaking generally, that Tmac, Kobe, and Wade had better seasons. Especially Wade.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 21, 2005)

EHL said:


> I'm more surprised AI made it over Tmac, Kobe, and Wade.



He deserved it this year IMO.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 21, 2005)

EHL said:


> I wasn't speaking of the flaw in All NBA voting, which is weighing team performance so heavily when it is in fact an individual award. I was just speaking generally, that Tmac, Kobe, and Wade had better seasons. Especially Wade.



flawed indeed.... AI deserved MVP IMO, but it seems your team has to be one of the best to get it and that's unfortunate. I am a Lakers fan, but he is making me a 76ers fan too.... I love Kobe, I think he deserved 2nd team maybe this year. His efficiency was down though, right? I wish he would try and play a more complete game though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> I wasn't speaking of the flaw in All NBA voting, which is weighing team performance so heavily when it is in fact an individual award. I was just speaking generally, that Tmac, Kobe, and Wade had better seasons. Especially Wade.


Iverson was the first player in NBA history to finish in the top 5 in scoring, assists and steals. That's 1st team caliber.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I think the biggest tragedies are Ray Allen over about ten other guys I would have put on the list and Ben Wallace over Yao Ming.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Kobe on the 3rd team is absolute horsecrap.


We just have to hope this motivates the hell out of him.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

cmd34 said:


> Kobe on the 3rd team is absolute horsecrap.
> 
> 
> We just have to hope this motivates the hell out of him.


What did he do to deserve better? I mean, the guy destroyed the Lakers franchise.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 21, 2005)

Franco 5 said:


> What did he do to deserve better? I mean, the guy destroyed the Lakers franchise.



You mean Shaq did....


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I personally don't care anymore who ruined us (although we all know Kupchak should get most of the blame).


I just want to know *WHO IS GOING TO FIX US*.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

If it makes us feel any better.. 

*Sporting News Player of Year:*
1. 13 Votes, Shaquille O'Neal
2. 12 Votes, Steve Nash
3. 2 Votes, Allen IVerson
3. 2 Votes, Dirk Nowitzki

*All-NBA 1st Team:*
G - Steve Nash
G - Allen Iverson
F - Kevin Garnett
F - Tim Duncan
C - Shaquille O'Neal

*All-NBA 2nd Team:*
G - Dwyane Wade
G - Kobe Bryant
F - Tracy McGrady
F - Dirk Nowitzki
C - Amare Stoudemire

Give me the 2nd team any day of the week.. Yes, I'm on crack!!


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

So much for the MJ comparisons.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaq didnt ruin you....
Lack of Shaq did......

The Lakers going from contenders to a sub .500 team removed the air of invincibilty around Kobe,the same way Roy Jones Jr lost his lustre the moment Tarvers left hook caught him..

Fair or not,Kobe lost his "pound for pound" best rep the moment he couldnt carry them into the playoffs.Pippen took the Bulls to the playoffs when MJ left,so there is a certain expectation placed upon Kobe...

I guess this answers the Wayde-Kobe debate


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wade has a ways to go before he gets to be compared to Kobe. Ways. 

I like Wade but I think the Kobe hatred has boosted this guy too fast. He's played 2 years.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I like Wade but I think the Kobe hatred has boosted this guy too fast. He's played 2 years


i think thats a stretch,but i see your point as there is a slight inverse relationship...

speaking of two years,would you not take Lebron over Kobe TODAY??


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

truth said:


> speaking of two years,would you not take Lebron over Kobe TODAY??


thats not a good comparison... Lebron is way better than Wade is

wade has gained massive popularity and become overated becuz people view him as the anti-Kobe


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> wade has gained massive popularity and become overated becuz people view him as the anti-Kobe


you guys are really serious??


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Iverson was the first player in NBA history to finish in the top 5 in scoring, assists and steals. That's 1st team caliber.


I don't really agree with that, as that pretty much means that players that have had *clearly* greater impact on the game in their primes (Shaq, Jordan, Wilt, etc.) aren't as great as AI. Being top 5 in this categories is just pretty much an arbitrary stat. 



truth said:


> you guys are really serious??


As serious as the perennial loser Knicks franchise.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

i think the 3rd team would rock the 2nd team in an actually game. wallace shut down stoudemire and kobe and tmac dominate on offense.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I don't really agree with that, as that pretty much means that players that have had clearly greater impact on the game in their primes (Shaq, Jordan, Wilt, etc.) aren't as great as AI. Being top 5 in this categories is just pretty much an arbitrary stat.


EHL,you should stick to sniping other posters because not only are you 100% inconsistent,but it completely negates everything you say about Kobe versus Shaq or even your Wade argument..think about it

do you actually mean to use the word arbitrary???

and how do you define "greater impact"?? I would assume wins and losses is the ultimate "great impact"

If being in the top 5 in each of those categoties is arbitrary,does that mean Oscar Robertsons averaging a triple double is arbitrary???Are Wilts 30 ppg and 22 rpg arbitrary???In baseball,is leading the league in homers,rbi's and batting average arbitrary??

whats your point other than being argumentative?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Wade is seen as the anti-Kobe, because in the crowd that loves and adores Shaq and everything he says, Kobe is the fallen angel that tried to take God's power (Shaq) and ended up falling out of heaven (title contention) for it. That makes Kobe the devil. Wade is the angel that is humble and serves God. 

So in reality, Kobe is the devil and Wade is an angel. 

My analogies are amazing. 

But really, Wade is an amazing player, better than LeBron James right now. He probably isn't better than Kobe, but it's somewhat close atleast. Wade is a 2nd tier superstar among guards, while Kobe is 1st tier. It's like comparing Kobe to Ray Allen, Wade is on Ray Allen's level, in my opinion.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Whew! I'm glad Kobe was'nt named to the All-NBA 4th Team


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

The only reason he is on the 3rd team is because of the horrible year the Lakers had.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

truth said:


> EHL,you should stick to sniping other posters because not only are you 100% inconsistent,but it completely negates everything you say about Kobe versus Shaq or even your Wade argument..think about it
> 
> do you actually mean to use the word arbitrary???
> 
> ...


Boy, you aren't very good at analyzing sentences, are you? Being top 5 is those categories is an arbitrary stat, you could just as easily say "Well, he was top 4 in these categories and top 6 in these categories for the first time in history", and it wouldn't really prove your point. It's like all those random stats about how Steve Francis was the only rookie since Big O and Jordan to average at least 20/5/5 his first 5 seasons in the NBA, as if that really means anything. There's just randomly convienent numbers to an argument, they don't really mean all that much. Hopefully you understand, I'd rather not have to write this out in crayon for you.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

EHL,I sort of know what you are saying,but if you think about it, any combination of stats are somewhat arbitrary....Dont you find it somewhat impressive that Lebron averaged over 20+ ppg,7+rpg and 7+apg?? That i arbitrary as well,so ar what point do you say the stat is a significant accomplishment??

If we were going to belabor this point,a much better approach would be to see if the "arbitrary" stat had a any correlation to winning,which i assume is your definition of "impact"...But that is certainly statistically flawed..Moving on

I think we have bonded :cheers:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

truth said:


> EHL,I sort of know what you are saying,but if you think about it, any combination of stats are somewhat arbitrary....Dont you find it somewhat impressive that Lebron averaged over 20+ ppg,7+rpg and 7+apg?? That i arbitrary as well,so ar what point do you say the stat is a significant accomplishment??


That's not in the least arbitrary. LeBron averaging 27/7/7, especially at his age, is just ridiculously impressive. But if someone were to say "Well, only two other players in history have finished a season averaging 27/7/7 on the third summer soltis of the eighth moon", then it would just be stupid. Just like those stats on Nash last series, where he was the only player besides Magic Johnson in history to average at least 30 points and 12 assists in a postseason series. Averaging 30 and 12 is mighty impressive, but then bringing Magic's name into the equation is just plain random stats geekyness. What is it supposed to mean, that Nash is as good as Magic was? No, it's just one of those stats that you go "Well, cool, I guess".



> If we were going to belabor this point,a much better approach would be to see if the "arbitrary" stat had a any correlation to winning,which i assume is your definition of "impact"...But that is certainly statistically flawed..Moving on


It's amazing that people still get all caught up in winning, as if that is an individual accomplishment in entirety. Amazing that these same people consider Jordan the GOAT (which he is IMO), yet their own argument that "winning" defines impact is proven totally false by Jordan's Bulls winning percentage his first 4 seasons in the league.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Averaging 30 and 12 is mighty impressive, but then bringing Magic's name into the equation is just plain random stats geekyness. What is it supposed to mean, that Nash is as good as Magic was?


I think it just gives you a frame of reference,and in every sport you have that..Its true that you can probably come up with all sort of arbitrary stats that are ridiculous,but bringup up magic is just highlighting that Nash is playing at a level that is only matched by one of the greatest point guards ever..

Think about it....He is the only player other than magic to put up those numbers....thats is phenomenol,though i dont remember magic avg 30 pts in a series


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> I don't really agree with that, as that pretty much means that players that have had *clearly* greater impact on the game in their primes (Shaq, Jordan, Wilt, etc.) aren't as great as AI. Being top 5 in this categories is just pretty much an arbitrary stat.
> .


Ok, arbitary stat aside... 31 pts, 8 asts, 2.4 steals and 4 boards a game is first team worthy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ghiman said:


> Whew! I'm glad Kobe was'nt named to the All-NBA 4th Team



true dat...


wait a minute


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Ok, arbitary stat aside... 31 pts, 8 asts, 2.4 steals and 4 boards a game is first team worthy


its NBA greates 50 numbers..you are talking the likes of Oscar,nate Archibald,jerry west,Michael Jordan

If you are going to knock those numbers,you would point directly at his shooting percentage which is significantly lower than the other greats in their respective years...


----------

